
Hybrid theory: Lockheed Martin, Boeing pitch upgraded F-22, F-15 - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/11/hybrid-theory-lockheed-martin-boeing-pitch-upgraded-f-22-f-15/
======
howard941
Whose idea was it to toss the decidedly non-stealthy F-15 into this mix? A sop
to Boeing? This would be a great platform for getting our Keynesian stimulus,
pity it has to always be military spending and not money in average Joe's
pockets.

~~~
justin66
There are plenty of instances where the very expensive stealth technology of
the F-22 and F-35 is not needed. The odd thing about what's discussed in the
article is that they're implying air superiority might be one of those
missions where it's not needed.

